# Starting decorations - The Hallway



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello all

Since decorating the outside of houses isn't so well integrated on my side of the pond... I've started decorating our hallway today.

What a couple of pumpkins and some cobwebs can do :jol:









Here is a more detailed view:









I'm still wondering what I can do with our stairs...
and the front of the house needs some decoration too (I'm still looking for ideas - but a crashed witch may do the trick :lolkin.
And my pumpkin still isn't ripe enough to put out front (I'm guessing next week)...
I'll keep you guys posted.

Ciao,
DocK.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice start

Inside stairs?

http://www.marthastewart.com/266588/paper-mice-halloween-decorations?search_key=halloween


----------



## RowlandHarris (Sep 11, 2009)

I like the mice on the stairs... If you have a "Dollar Store" equivalent over there, maybe some rubber rats, crows, etc. going up the stairs?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it - sets the Halloween tone very neatly

For decorating the staircase, you might consider using a string of orange lights and some greenery (artificial vines) wrapped along the bannisters or hung in swags.


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

*And it continues*

And all of a sudden, there was this little ghost hovering my own grown pumpkin.









On wednesday, we're going to have a Halloween-pumpkin-carving-party with some kids and parents from the neighbourhood. Can't wait.


----------

